

Resizing images before upload using html5 canvas - josefrichter
http://www.rubydesigner.com/blog/resizing-images-before-upload-using-html5-canvas

======
oliwarner
It's cool (it is) but if you just want to deploy something similar and don't
want to get involved in the browser politics (IE/Safari/Opera don't support
direct access to the filefield, and oh yeah, IE in general) you could do worse
than to look at <http://www.plupload.com/>

It supports HTML5 canvas resizing as well as offering
Flash/Silverlight/Gears/BrowserPlus for resizing, and if the user doesn't have
one of those, it falls back to standard upload form.

And all under GPLv2 (only becomes an issue if you're distributing closed-
source websites - eg a template, and perhaps not even then)

~~~
josefrichter
thanks. I know plupload. I just don't always want a huge do-it-all beast with
garbage like flash, silverlight, etc.. And feel like experimenting myself. My
code works in chrome/safari/firefox. in IE the upload will just go the old way
(no resizing will happen).

------
mgkimsal
Did this a couple years ago: <http://kimsal.com/shrinker/>

Code doesn't work 100% of the time - it was a rough draft - no error handling
- but it's up on github - pull requests welcome!

~~~
josefrichter
yep that's similiar. many things changed though. the first thing I can see is
that I work with multifile input, filereader and blobs.

~~~
mgkimsal
I'd hit some snags then the project I was doing this on didn't need it
anymore, so... it's sitting in limbo.

